# help me make a mancave



## fishuprising (Aug 18, 2008)

I want to turn my garage into a mancave and also secure it from tear gas.  Has anyone ever tried this before?  Any gentle suggestions are welcome


----------



## Priest (Aug 18, 2008)

Start out by hanging a large fishing net from the ceiling and filling it with empty beer cans


----------



## Bushytails (Aug 18, 2008)

I have no idea what a "mancave" is, but for keeping toxic gasses out, your only realistic option is to seal off all major leaks, maintain it at positive pressure, and run all incoming air through carbon or other appropriate filters before the fans.

--Bushytails


----------



## Animal (Aug 19, 2008)

What happens when all the noctios fumes come from within the mancave. 

Just buildin things makes mine a garage. And all those cool old time signs I have.http://www.garageart.com/products_l...&Category2=&Cat=Category&Counter=0&NextPage=Y


----------



## imported_Stevie (Aug 19, 2008)

What's your definition of a mancave?


----------

